# Raven's Claw Cemetery by JohnnyAppleseed



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Here we go, another Halloween down and another succesful run. Some pics of the cemetery haunt and more to come as I get through them. Enjoy....


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Here are a few more and more to follow....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ya know, I look at these beautifully photographed scenes, then I look at what I took of our yard, and I want to cry:googly:

Okay, maybe not, but these are truly gorgeous shots. I especially love the one with the skellie groundbreaker.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice job! I agree - your photos are awesome!


----------



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Awwww JA, I'm so proud to know ya!!! The gravestones look amazing out in the "wild", just like I knew they would, I just love them. The pumpkin scarecrow/reaper/tall stand up dude look awesome too, I love the branches and layering of cloth. The lantern, the candles, all fabulous - Gorgeous photos, what a great year you had!!!


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

great photos!!! must work with my camera this coming year for night photos... 
On a differnt note, really like the tombstones!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Photos come from great subject matter - GREAT Home Haunting Subject matter!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! I love love your stones! Nice very nice!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments. Really happy with the photos, had a friend of mine who is an up and coming photographer over and we worked together to create the shots. Believe it or not, these were all shot around sunset and not after dark. It is amazing what you can do with various gels and flashes, lighting is everything! I'm still working my way through some more photos and will have another batch to post soon.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Great Photos come from great subject matter - GREAT Home Haunting Subject matter!!


Couldn't agree more! Love your stones and look forward to seeing more of your pictures!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I've found that taking photos of the haunt is almost as much fun as building it! Great looking photos! Looks like I need to upgrade my camera to keep up!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Pro looking pic's! Love it. Great looking haunt.
Love the Skeleton groundbreaker and the pumpkin guy.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Your display looks fantastic!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

those tombstones look great. I wish I had your styrofoam carving skills.... =(


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow!!! Looks great! Love the lighting - totally creepy.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

A few more pics.....


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

JA your pics are beautiful and the stones you made this year really stand out. Great job!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oooh! More pics! You just did such a fabulous job with lighting on these stones that have been making me jealous all year - I can't wait to see what inspiring things you make me angry with this upcoming year, LOL! Jayson is going to be mad that I will have to be carving stones all year to keep up with you!!! 

It all looks so good, it really, really does.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

.....and since Dixie is going into tombstone build mode I thought I'd share a few more shots! lol


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Damn you Johnny! Now I won't be able to get her out of the garage until next Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dammit, now I have to cry again:googly:


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow. Can I borrow your photographer friend? The photos are beautiful.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

And a few additional pics to share.....


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very Nice Work Johnny, The gravestones are exceptional!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Beautiful detail in your tombstones. Your haunt looks great! And I agree that the photos are top notch!!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are fantastic 'stones and props!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very well done!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks guys....I put a lot of time into the stones and didn't want the detail to disappear into the dark, the lighting worked pretty well and the big accomplishment of the night was being able to extinguish the street lamp and then turn it back on after the evening events were concluded!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love the tombstones!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice JA...!! good clean lighting...nice detail


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nicely done. I soooo much prefer looking at headstones with real epitaphs compared to the joke ones.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks DA27, beelce and Vlad. One last shot.....


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah, what a good closer, JA.... I think that might be my favorite pic yet. Gorgeous.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic aging techniques.


----------

